# Which type is the most insensitive type of the feelers, and..



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

and the most sensitive type of the thinkers? In your own opinion.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

TheGirlWithTheCurls said:


> and the most sensitive type of the thinkers? In your own opinion.


INTJ in my experience.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

They are insensitive and sensitive towards different things. For example an ISTJ may be more insensitive towards the feelings of someone who he thinks is 'out of the norm' while an INTP may be more insensitive towards someone who they deemed 'illogical or stupid'. Conversely the ISTJ might be more sensitive if their loyalty or part of a group was questioned while the INTP might be more sensitive if their intelligence was question.


----------



## Delta Lead (Aug 13, 2012)

(forgive me ENFPs as i get along with you the best, my best friends are ENFPs), But i'd have to say the ENFP is the most insensative in a way that, they seem to care more about themselves then others when it comes to feelings. My ENFP friends seem to want me to listen to their problems and give advice, but when i need help they seem to block it out or not have any idea what to say. It also seems to annoy them when i talk about myself but they seem to do it all the time. 

I'm assuming it's the Fi, and if my ENFP friends payed more attention to their best, (and only), INFJ friend when he is talking, maybe i'd be a little less annoyed when they talk about random things and cut off my important conversation. :wink: 

Please? Lol You'd all be the perfect friend then, its so very close i can feel it (No Pun) roud:


It's Like I'm guiding them into a deep cavern of emotion and they stop 3/4s the way down and I'm the only one who makes it 100% down the hole, everyone else just stops and I'm the only one who can see that it connects to another cavern that's even deeper! It's so annoying lol it's like pulling teeth.


----------



## Kimalynn (Jul 26, 2012)

Delta Lead said:


> ...
> 
> My ENFP friends seem to want me to listen to their problems and give advice, but when i need help they seem to block it out or not have any idea what to say. It also seems to annoy them when i talk about myself but they seem to do it all the time.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the emotions they've expressed are ones they've already worked through. I don't think they're coming to you for emotional encouragement as much as a practical "What to do" in this case. They're looking for a magical solution, but they don't want to actually be told what to do. In this case, you should suggest things, but not command. But yeah, sometimes you just want to blow them off, don't you. 

All this said, I've never met a feeler that isn't insensitive in some way or a thinker that doesn't have a sensitive side. I think we can all agree on this. 

I guess if we were to quantify it and put it all in order, ESFPs would be the least sensitive ones that I know. They move on in conversations a lot more quickly than I want them to. 

As for sensitive thinkers, I'd say ESTJs are the most sensitive ones, when their morals are in line.


----------



## Delta Lead (Aug 13, 2012)

Also, is it just me or do us INFJs love to continue conversations that are long over cause we need closure? LOL i think so and i believe I annoy and confuse people with it. roud:


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

Delta Lead said:


> Also, is it just me or do us INFJs love to continue conversations that are long over cause we need closure? LOL i think so and i believe I annoy and confuse people with it. roud:


Oh no I'm an ISFP and I do that too! Maybe it's just feelers, or maybe it's actually everyone haha


----------



## Gabrielle Johnson (Mar 21, 2012)

As an INFP I've been can insensitive before. People mistake my stoic appearance for insenserity, but underneath I'm a mush pot of sporadic emotion. I'd rather show u how I feel than explain the choas going through my head lol


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think there's any answer to this ("feelings" are not emotions to Jung, but instead, rational evaluation), but on more of a function level, I think the Fi types all tend to come off as more emotionally sensitive than all of the Fe types (doesn't mean it's actually true, but that's how they tend to rationalize their egos toward the outside world, unlike the Fe types who may to various extents repress this more in terms of self identification) - to me, most of the Fe types tend to come off as thinkers who make feeling more like an obligation (of course they like it and all that, but I'm talking observations of how they seem to approach Fe) to live up to in terms of outer world goals and achievements (sans maybe the Fe dominants, I dunno really). I tend to feel like the Fi types set and achieve super high goals in the thinking department, but aren't as wild about just speaking their minds for the sake of it (I mean, they certainly can love thinking, but it's almost more in a formal kind of way that might look to outsiders more easy to stereotype as intellectual, or however thinking tends to be stereotyped by the collective), while the Fe types seem more comfortable removing intellectual premises from thinking (if they want to whenever they want to) and get more playful with it just for the sake of kind of exploring their own thinking on this rather personal kind of level (like, the essence of it, rather than the products of it like in Te types, perhaps). In truth, none of this really means anything - I mean, any type can probably engage the repressed perspectives to an extent motivated by their own pretty non-egotistical curiosity and such, but these are more just observations, that it seems to me like the a priori perspectives (introverted functions) are more just kind of accepted as inevitable in people's identities, since they're internalized toward a person's psychology and personal nature, so they probably just get personalized more so that type-respective qualities get filtered through them on a more subjective, emotion/motivation-driven basis (e.g. Ti types being able to sit back from the world and just get a kick out of how thinking about the world, life, etc. influences them or random thoughts they have that are strange or funny in relation to their identities, curiosities, personal investments, etc., or Fi types being able to sit back from the world and just amuse or intrigue themselves with how their evaluations are specifically influenced by their own individual natures or even relishing their ability to motivate themselves, comparing and contrasting their responses to specific things that intrigue them, etc.).


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

This will come down to the individual, but depending on what is viewed as being insensitive, the tendency would likely be: ESTJ, ENTJ, ISTJ, and INTJ - probably in that order.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Delta Lead said:


> Also, is it just me or do us* INFJs love to continue conversations that are long over* cause we need closure? LOL i think so and i believe I annoy and confuse people with it. roud:


Guilty as charged. :tongue:


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Okay this is just my own personal experience. But I've found that ISFJs are the most insensitive feelers and ENTPs are the most sensitive thinkers.

That or I know some really weird ISFJs and ENTPs.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I would say some of the inferior Fe types tend to be pretty insensitive behind closed doors - some I know have pretty low tolerance for sensitivity toward other people if they don't make any sense (they'll fake it and then act like they're going to be sick afterwards). The Fe doms aren't really all that different either when they feel disrespected - these are only based on a few people I know, not a collective representation of the types.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

Feelers ... I can only speak for myself being INFJ.

I can be the most sensitive when it comes to causes, people that I care about..when it's actually fair to be sensitive.. But I can be the most insensitive when confronted with things that make my blood boil or things/people that I see are unfair. (And yes I am aware it's actually a flaw). So it's like a paradox of two extremes.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

entp, the Ne and Fe combos are the reason


----------



## m_dogg (Feb 22, 2012)

Delta Lead said:


> (forgive me ENFPs as i get along with you the best, my best friends are ENFPs), But i'd have to say the ENFP is the most insensative in a way that, they seem to care more about themselves then others when it comes to feelings. My ENFP friends seem to want me to listen to their problems and give advice, but when i need help they seem to block it out or not have any idea what to say. It also seems to annoy them when i talk about myself but they seem to do it all the time.
> 
> I'm assuming it's the Fi, and if my ENFP friends payed more attention to their best, (and only), INFJ friend when he is talking, maybe i'd be a little less annoyed when they talk about random things and cut off my important conversation. :wink:
> 
> ...


A past INFP friend was shocked/surprised when I would burst with emotions/fears/extreme sadness, because she never paid attention to my needs, just focused on her own. THere's the whole 'focusing on myself' era in your life, and then there's 'me first and me only,' and I believe immature Fi users tend to diminish the line between the two. 

It would be unwise to cross your INFJ friend, and less wise to abandon or drive one away.


----------



## m_dogg (Feb 22, 2012)

I would say the ISFP's I've seen in the flesh are the least sensitive of feelers, but only because they don't physically display their emotional reaction to burns... but then you read their blogs or look at their artwork, the occasional burnt down church (just kidding), and that's a whole different story. BUt seriously, ISFP's [again in the flesh] seem to give off the vibe that there's no use in explosively reacting to bad situations, keep calm and stay zen. Very, very, allow me to heavily emphasize _very _different from my [in the flesh] INTJ friends and sibling and my INFJ mother. *cough* and me too. Yeah, totally opposite of me. I could learn.

THe internet is different, everyone is sensitive and argumentative.


----------



## Aquarian (Jun 17, 2012)

Gabrielle Johnson said:


> As an INFP I've been can insensitive before. People mistake my stoic appearance for insenserity, but underneath I'm a mush pot of sporadic emotion. I'd rather show u how I feel than explain the choas going through my head lol


Awwww ... INFPs have the deepest most expansive amazing generous hearts under all that the apparent stoicism. (at least if my experience with my own INFP is any guide, granted she's also an enneagram 9, holy love and all)


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

m_dogg said:


> I would say the ISFP's I've seen in the flesh are the least sensitive of feelers, but only because they don't physically display their emotional reaction to burns... but then you read their blogs or look at their artwork, the occasional burnt down church (just kidding), and that's a whole different story. BUt seriously, ISFP's [again in the flesh] seem to give off the vibe that there's no use in explosively reacting to bad situations, keep calm and stay zen. Very, very, allow me to heavily emphasize _very _different from my [in the flesh] INTJ friends and sibling and my INFJ mother. *cough* and me too. Yeah, totally opposite of me. I could learn.
> 
> THe internet is different, everyone is sensitive and argumentative.


You have to really, really burn me to get a surface reaction. And honestly, I've always prided myself for being so zen. This has caused problems among other people at times because I'll be as a cool as a cucumber in a crisis & they'll actually be offended. But don't all sticky situations need one person who's calm?


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

KateMarie999 said:


> Okay this is just my own personal experience. But I've found that ISFJs are the most insensitive feelers and ENTPs are the most sensitive thinkers.
> 
> That or I know some really weird ISFJs and ENTPs.


I would actually agree with that.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

KateMarie999 said:


> ISFJs are the most insensitive feelers


Yes. /thread
Seriously and personally, it depends. I have to be close to the person I'm with to be sensitive. Apart from that, nope. So much for the Nurturer title.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd have to say ENTJs and INTJs. I'm pretty bad, and my mother (INTJ) is also extremely insensitive. It's hard on my ESFP brother :bored:


----------



## m_dogg (Feb 22, 2012)

Loupgaroux said:


> You have to really, really burn me to get a surface reaction. And honestly, I've always prided myself for being so zen. This has caused problems among other people at times because I'll be as a cool as a cucumber in a crisis & they'll actually be offended. But don't all sticky situations need one person who's calm?


i'm kind of that way too, though it's because i thrive under chaos. but yes, you do need one person, at least.

also, I didn't think of what kind of sensitive, I didn't mean you guys aren't sensitive to others. clarification.


----------



## Loupgaroux (Mar 9, 2013)

m_dogg said:


> i'm kind of that way too, though it's because i thrive under chaos. but yes, you do need one person, at least.
> 
> also, I didn't think of what kind of sensitive, I didn't mean you guys aren't sensitive to others. clarification.


I thrive under chaos as well, which is odd considering I tend to avoid conflict. But what can bother some people is that in the face of crisis I don't seem emotionally phased, which of course couldn't be further from the truth. I just don't feel it's necessary for me to be openly upset at that moment of tension.


----------



## sharshur (Jul 4, 2011)

ESTJ for thinkers, ENFP (me) for feelers. When someone is really upset, I feel a spectrum of emotions ranging from slight boredom, to helpless and bored, to helpless and empathetic. But with strangers or causes, I have a great, great deal of empathy. Too freaking much empathy.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

aphinion said:


> I'd have to say ENTJs and INTJs. I'm pretty bad, and my mother (INTJ) is also extremely insensitive. It's hard on my ESFP brother :bored:


Aw, poor guy. I'm the only ISFP in a family full of ENTJs and ESTJs. I feel for him haha.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

ENTP

herm, ISFJ maybe. But when l say that l mean that they seem to be pretty rational. l mistake them for ISTJ's a lot.

^Haha, l hadn't even see that people had already said it.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

TheGirlWithTheCurls said:


> Aw, poor guy. I'm the only ISFP in a family full of ENTJs and ESTJs. I feel for him haha.


Oh yeah, its kinda sad sometimes! We don't try to be mean, but at times we end up hurting his feelings :/ Luckily, my ESFJ aunt lives with us at our dads house, and she's pretty good with him.


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon (Apr 28, 2012)

IMO: 

ENFJ- The only thing that really matters to them is themselves, never trust them.
ENTP- They're born without empathy. Never trust them either.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

MyNameIsTooLon said:


> IMO:
> 
> ENFJ- The only thing that really matters to them is themselves, never trust them.
> ENTP- They're born without empathy. Never trust them either.


But seeing as ENFJs are Fe users, wouldn't that mean the opposite? It generally would be the unhealthy Fi users that would only care about themselves wouldn't it?


----------



## MyNameIsTooLon (Apr 28, 2012)

TheGirlWithTheCurls said:


> *But seeing as ENFJs are Fe users, wouldn't that mean the opposite?* It generally would be the unhealthy Fi users that would only care about themselves wouldn't it?


They only _pretend _to care about others.

Unhealthy Fi might not care about you, sure, but at least they won't pretend to.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

MyNameIsTooLon said:


> They only _pretend _to care about others.
> 
> Unhealthy Fi might not care about you, sure, but at least they won't pretend to.


Just curious here, and I swear I am not trying to offend you in any way at all, but are you talking about one or a couple of ENFJs that you may have had bad experiences with, or ENFJs as a whole?


----------



## Denbox (Jun 11, 2013)

Choosing one type doesn't make sense, because each type is sensitive in different ways.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

Denbox said:


> Choosing one type doesn't make sense, because each type is sensitive in different ways.


I just meant as in which feeler you think is generally least sensitive towards other people, and which thinker might be the most sensitive towards others. It's a broad question because I'd like to hear everyone's opinion, this isn't a factual thread or anything.


----------



## phoenixpinion (Dec 27, 2012)

TheGirlWithTheCurls said:


> and the most sensitive type of the thinkers? In your own opinion.


Your question is flawed and stupid because this is personal question, cannot be pigeonholed with type. Questions such as these are obviously irrational feeler questions.


----------



## basicallyrun (Jun 11, 2013)

Immature Fe users can be insensitive to people that go against their Fe opinions/ethics/whatever, immature Fi users can be too self-centered. I really want to say ESFJ because one of my least favourite people is an ESFJ, but then, I know some wonderful ESFJs too. So, I'd say it depends on the individuals.
I'd guess the T auxes could be more sensitive (oh, c'mon, we INTJs aren't as horrible as we lead people to belive...  We have been called the fifth Idealists! (hah, as if we have the empathy for that )), but it all depends on the individual, IME. 
I'm INTJ, sensitive to the point of considering being an INFJ, but nope. Definitely TeFi. And Te over Fi. Also, I try my best to be empathetic, but my EQ is horribly low...


----------



## sharshur (Jul 4, 2011)

I change my vote to ESFP, just because I think us ENFPs are more empathetic. I just feel totally useless whenever anyone is sad. An ESFP probably would say more of the right things, but wouldn't care as much, and wouldn't care as much about not knowing what to say.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

phoenixpinion said:


> Your question is flawed and stupid because this is personal question, cannot be pigeonholed with type. Questions such as these are obviously irrational feeler questions.


Well you're a bit of a douchebag aren't you. The point of this thread is to get everyone's individual opinion on which types you PERSONALLY think are the most sensitive/insensitive, again I'm not asking this in a 'matter of fact' way. Try not to be such a dick next time you voice your opinion.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

MyNameIsTooLon said:


> IMO:
> 
> ENFJ- The only thing that really matters to them is themselves, never trust them.
> ENTP- They're born without empathy. Never trust them either.


The hell?
Anyways... I'd say ESFP are the most insensitive (mainly because they just keep rambling on and on and onnnn) and ENTP the most sensitive. You know why. It's the Ne/Fe combo.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

MyNameIsTooLon said:


> They only _pretend _to care about others.
> 
> Unhealthy Fi might not care about you, sure, but at least they won't pretend to.


I am an Fe user. I do not pretend to care; I care about EVERYONE. It gets me into trouble because I empathze with anyone in a bad situation, even drunk drivers, murderers, child molesters! I can't control it, I hate it, but I care about everyone. Please don't feed lies about pretending to care; that is an opinion. Please be a little more tactful next time.


----------

